# Bass Lakes In Doylestown



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

Any one know what time they open? Plannining on hitting there saturday.!$


----------



## canfish (Jan 22, 2008)

owner89883 not sure they are open yet !


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

ok I Will try to find out!$


----------



## romans (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont think they open for a while yet but give em a call and find out.
330-658-2489


----------



## NEEDABOAT (May 8, 2008)

They are open. I heard they don't open till 9:00 am. Later in the season they will open earlier.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

are they open at all during the week?


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

they are only open saturdays, sundays, and holidays


----------

